# Response from Kia & Lila to Samson's Video



## LaurJen

That is sooooooooooo cute! How cruel to make them wait that long, though LOL


----------



## RickGibbs

Great job....I guess we'll have to teach Cosmo, too, huh?


----------



## Gldiebr

How cute!!! Bailey's not up for that yet, at 8 months, she doesn't have the patience! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Joe

You're welcome  Is anyone else planning to share a Nose Trick video?
Joe


----------



## LaurJen

Joe said:


> You're welcome  Is anyone else planning to share a Nose Trick video?
> Joe


I'm going to try to teach it to Augie! I can do it now with a treat on his paws, but his snout might be a little too close to his mouth for it to work ;-)


----------



## Princess Bella

OK that was awesome!! how do you teach them that ??


----------



## Joe

I don't even know, but I doubt it took longer than hour to teach Kia THIS TRICK. And I do not recall we ever teach Lila how to do it. Maybe my wife did. All I remember is that she had some problems with it when she was 4-5 months old and since then she somehow figured how to do it. Kia is a good influence I guess 
Joe


----------



## RickGibbs

We've always been able to put the treat on Samson's nose....but we had to move fast, because he wouldn't wait to snap at it.

My brother is the guy who actually taught him to wait for it...


----------



## Lexie's Mom

absolutely adorable!!! Somehow I've missed the Samson video. I'll be checking that one out next. Joe, your dogs are beautiful. Good job teaching that trick. I think i'll try with Lexie and Hooch too. If i succeed, i will let you know. Not sure about the video part since I had SUCH a HARD time last time uploading lol


----------



## Joe

I added Rick's video of Samson to my first post...
Joe


----------



## Lexie's Mom

I love it!!! That's a great trick. Thanks for sharing both videos!!!


----------



## vrocco1

That was great Joe. I just laughed so hard I almost choked on my coffee. I love the way you can see their eyes moving while they are trying to look at it. It's amazing that all three dogs have the same look on their faces. It's like "please let me have it".


----------



## lilgoldie

cool... but again cuel to make them wait... my old goldie CHARLIE used to do that now tring to teach hollie and lucy to do the same now thats inpossible....


----------



## Joe

Lilgoldie, you've got one great looking avatar, anyhow reminded me of this funny photo of Lila I made long time ago: 









Joe


----------



## Katiesmommy

Both videos rock...but I think Samson wins for his facial expressions...they get me every time LOL


----------



## LaurJen

Joe said:


> You're welcome  Is anyone else planning to share a Nose Trick video?
> Joe



Me! Augie learned this trick today after showing him one time! (Yet somehow, he is unable to learn how to stay off the couch... hmmmmm)


This is a bit far away (my daughter shot the video), but you can still see it... He cracks me up because he tips his head back so far that the biscuit is between his eyes.


----------



## RickGibbs

I honestly don't know how Samson learned to catch it in the air.... We didn't even teach him that, he just did it....

I love both videos (Joe's and LaurJens). Samson does just the opposite as Augie, looking down.....sometimes too far to hold the treat up.


----------



## kra

Hi Everyone!
My name is Ted, I'm a little friend of Kra's I'm staying with him & Nugget for a few hours until my mom gets off work, she is working late tonight.
Last Spring I was a patient at Schriners hospital and I got to meet a gold
retriever on a visit to the hospital, they were friendly and cool!
I'm working on my mom into letting me get a golden. Kra is helping me!
I really loved seeing the tricks.
Thanks a lot! Ted


----------



## Lucky's mom

Hello Ted. Nice to meet you. Good luck on finding your Golden. They are such great dogs. Let us know the progress.

Joe, Lila and Kia are beautiful! Ok, I'll dig up the dog biscuits and see what I can do to teach Lucky this.


----------



## Joe

Hi Ted, you're welcome...

LaurJen, that was awesome. I really liked it.
BTW. It reminded me of Kia when she was 1 year old or so... she would also tip her head so far back... then she stopped doing it... 
Anyhow, awesome video, thanks for sharing.
Joe


----------



## Lucky's mom

He only holds still if I hold his nose. Of course thats cheating. How long does it take?


----------



## Joe

I recall doing it this way: Hold the nose and repeat command Stay and very very slowly remove your hand from his nose. If he tries to go for the treat right away, keep repeating it until he figures out that there won't be any treat until he is motionless. Also move it little further down on his nose if you want him to catch it in mid-air... Out mistake was putting it way too high right from the beginning...
Anyhow, I doubt I spent more than 1 hour doing the training....


----------



## Lucky's mom

Joe said:


> I recall doing it this way: Hold the nose and repeat command Stay and very very slowly remove your hand from his nose. If he tries to go for the treat right away, keep repeating it until he figures out that there won't be any treat until he is motionless. Also move it little further down on his nose if you want him to catch it in mid-air... Out mistake was putting it way too high right from the beginning...
> Anyhow, I doubt I spent more than 1 hour doing the training....


Thanks. Thats what I was doing so I guess I was on track. He can catch it in mid air. Its the waiting part....

I'll work with him on it.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo

Oh my goodness, such patience! Beauty's, too!


----------



## Griffyn'sMom

Hahah! MUST try this with Griff - I anticipate going through a LOT of cookies! HAHAHA!


----------



## Joe

Lucky's mom said:


> Thanks. Thats what I was doing so I guess I was on track. He can catch it in mid air. Its the waiting part....
> I'll work with him on it.


We have exactly the opposite problem, catching it in mid air... waiting doesn't seem to be of any issue...


----------



## vrocco1

Well, I nearly choke (from laughing) the second time I watched it.


----------



## Charlie06

WOW...what good doggies

I taught Charlie to bang, turn around, and bow but he REFUSES to have a piece of food on his nose.........I'm sending him over for some snout training.


----------



## BeauShel

Those videos are so funny. I love the facial expressions on them. PLEASE CAN I HAVE IT YET? They are so patient. Beau used to do this but never for that long.


----------



## Dino

Great videos, i am inspired!


----------



## dana

how did you teach them that trick?


----------

